# Windows Copying Estimation Time... FAIL



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 12, 2009)

I snapped this as I copying a bunch of pictures from one computer to another... I didn't know the pictures took up that much space! 

lol, It actually finished copying a few minutes later.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 12, 2009)

hahahahahaha that's crazy


----------



## janelle (Nov 12, 2009)

Haha xD I've gotten weird times too, but not that weird.


----------



## shelley (Nov 12, 2009)

Your computer would be an exhibit in a museum of ancient technologies by the time that finished.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 12, 2009)

I could never Imagine having that many pics!


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow :|... I have something like 10 000 photos I've taken. So... :| Wow...


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I used the calculator to check and it is like 33 years. Total fail.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## LNZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Many people (including myself) will only use Windows XP.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 12, 2009)

I once got something like:
3559382 seconds left

3 million seconds? xD ^^


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 12, 2009)

I never got anything longer than 2 hours, that includes rendering videos XP


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't get why everyone hates vista so much. I have business edition with service pack 2, and I'm never going back.


----------



## spdqbr (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 12, 2009)

I knew before I looked that spdqbr was going to post that particular XKCD comic. I just knew.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a USB flash drive that windows thought had 3 TB space. It actually had 4 GB.
What's worse is that the individual files in the drive were even larger than the driver itself. (It showed that the game folder was 140 TB large. !?)



Edward said:


> I don't get why everyone hates vista so much. I have business edition with service pack 2, and I'm never going back.



I don't really hate it, but it is a bad system. Many features are just rip offs of Macs'. Even the fact that they released Windows 7 shows how bad it is.

Just the idea of having an anti-virus software running at all times and slowing down your computer is irritating.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had it in years before.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm switching to Linux first chance I get.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I'm switching to Linux first chance I get.


I did it when I got my laptop. Shipped with Ubuntu 8.04. Of course, I immediately ditched Dell's bastard version of Ubuntu and got 9.04...


----------



## Kxg (Nov 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I'm switching to Linux first chance I get.



That should be around... now. All you need to do now is download the installer and burn it into disk.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 12, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm switching to Linux first chance I get.
> ...



Well, I've ordered the CD and have received it already. But there are some complications with the installer... my old PC doesn't have enough RAM to do the Graphical Install. I'll be checking out the Alternate Install, though.

I'd install it on my laptop, but it's not really mine, because it comes from my homeschool system.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I don't really hate [Windows Vista], but it is a bad system. Many features are just rip offs of Macs'. Even the fact that they released Windows 7 shows how bad it is.



You're kidding, right? Having features that appeared in another OS is not a bad thing - if they're good features, I'd want every OS to have them. And having a new version does not show how bad an old version is because all software gets upgraded from time to time to make it better, even the best software out there, as long as the developers still care about it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 12, 2009)

Or you could use Macintosh.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Or you could use Macintosh.



For what reason?


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2009)

Your computer must have gone into super lag-mode for a second or two I guess. Like... SUPER lag-mode >.<


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could use Macintosh.
> ...


Because it is more expensive, therefore better.

[/apple logic]


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 13, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



lol. Interestingly enough, this is the logic that many kids at my school tend to lean towards.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 13, 2009)

As a matter of opinion, Macs also look cooler.

Actually, most apple stuff looks pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Because its usually true.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 13, 2009)

Edward said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Unless your comparing Rubiks Cube prices in which storeboughts usually cost and are crappy while online ones are fairly cheap and rock (usually)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

Windows 7 owns though.


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 13, 2009)

I had something like this on XP once, for somereason i just copied my whole Steam folder, and it said something like 400million minutes remaining, I had a picture but I lost it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 13, 2009)

spdqbr said:


>



You beat me to it!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Windows 7 owns though.



I've heard...well...I've heard only good things about it. Not enough and not quite so good as to make me wanna shell out the money to switch to Windows 7 from Ubuntu but it makes me feel a little better to know that Microsoft seemed to listen to customers after the fiasco that was Vista.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 7 owns though.
> ...



Yea my dad and friends have it and it's pretty awesome I must admit.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Windows 7 owns though.



can someone explain to me the difference between vista and 7 other than the new taskbar and some features that have been in windows since 1995?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 7 owns though.
> ...



Marketing.


More seriously, there are probably a number of changes:
http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+7+vs+vista
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

i heard theres some otaku things build-into the system in windows 7.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really hate [Windows Vista], but it is a bad system. Many features are just rip offs of Macs'. Even the fact that they released Windows 7 shows how bad it is.
> ...



I'm not blaming Windows for the features it has. I'm blaming the producers' creativities. I don't really see a great improvement between xp and vista except for the graphics, but better graphics don't make a better game.

But come on, how long could it possibly take for a system to be replaced if it wasn't that problematic? Think about xp, it's still dependable.

To me, windows is a system which gets gradually slower and slower and you have to reformat it sometime. I have been using a mac for about 3 years, and haven't had a speed problem since. It's simple, and better and 1000 times less problematic.


----------



## ffsapher (Nov 13, 2009)

epic


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL 10mb a second for 15gb, taking 1000 days. Sense.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 14, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



OS X is really good at keeping the disks constantly defragmented, that's why Macs don't really seem to slow down. Also, most viruses don't even work on OS X, so you can pretty much download all the malware you want and still not get infected. But if you're willing to go the extra mile to defrag every now and then, run a few virus scans and what not I assure you your computer won't slow down as much.

On another note, Vista sucked so bad I bought a Mac. Windows 7 is so awesome I completely abandoned the Mac.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 14, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I snapped this as I copying a bunch of pictures from one computer to another... I didn't know the pictures took up that much space!
> 
> lol, It actually finished copying a few minutes later.



Your proccessing speed may have decreased a lot for some period, making the time remaining to be really high... Anyway the speed "shown" is more than 10 Mb/sec...


----------



## Twofu2 (Nov 14, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



You are wrong. Who wants to play a game with 5 year old looking graphics? Graphics are what makes the game awesome, and more enjoyable. People decide on games with how they look. What you said could apply to xp too. I have Vista and I never got a problem. It doesn't crash, no viruses, etc. Well maybe it's because I don't download hacks or other illegal stuff. I don't know...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Well maybe it's because I don't download hacks or other illegal stuff. I don't know...



Haha, maybe that's why...


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 14, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Please tell me the difference between a NES and a Sega CD, 32X or between Atari 2600 and 5200. Gameplay always comes first along with the creativity.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i heard theres some otaku things build-into the system in windows 7.



What kind of otaku things?


----------

